# Sig 556 Rebate offer



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Sig has announced a $300 rebate on the purchase of a Sig 556. Offer good if purchased by March 8, 2010

Link for info http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/556rebate.aspx


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

post any comments in the thread in the long gun section please

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23098


----------

